# Smoking a Turkey



## ddog27

My Brother in Law is giving me his smoker. He does metal work and built himself a nice offset smoker. He wants to build himself a new one and to get himself motivated he is giving his old one to me. So now that I have a smoker that will hold a lot of meat my dream of doing some catering could become a reality. My wife and I were talking about this and we thought that smoking some turkeys for people around Thanksgiving might be one way to make some extra money. The only problem is, turkey is something I have yet to smoke. So I thought I would ask for any recipes, tips and tricks for smoking a turkey. Any input would be greatly appreciated. I have lots of time to practice!!


----------



## Finney

Larry is the Turkey Smoking King. =D> 
Talk to him. :!: 

He's an Ass  :-X , but you have to suffer for your ART.   
All kidding a side.  He can, and will help you. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry is the Turkey Smoking King. =D>
> Talk to him. :!:
> 
> He's an Ass  :-X , but you have to suffer for your ART.
> All kidding a side.  He can, and will help you. :!:



Gee Finney thanks for the kind words.....I think?  #-o 

Dog,
       I gotta lotta flack that last time I said you must brine a turkey, so I'm not gonna say you must brine a turkey for a good finished product.  What I will say though, is this.  "IMO" a brined turkey will come out very moist and will let you cook to a higher doneness (if you prefer) without drying out, than an unbrined turkey will.  Again, just my opinion.  Becareful when choosing your turkey if you decide to brine.  If it's a turkey that already contains a "solution", adjust the amount of salt you use in your brine.  If I use a turkey that has been injected and the sodium is less than 300mg, I'll use my standard brine recipe.  If it's more than 300mg, I'll adjust the amount of salt in my brine.   

Another thing, there's two different ways people smoke turkeys.  Either over a medium high heat (275-325) or low and slow (225-250).  It's not necessary to cook a turkey low and slow, because it doesn't have the fat and the connective tissues other pieces of meat that you typically cook low and slow do.  However, I cook them low and slow because that's the way I like them.  The only draw back I've found from cooking them low and slow is the skin turns out pretty chewy and not very palatable IMO.

One more piece of advice, if you get a turkey with the "pop up timer", take it out of the bird before you cook it.  They're garbage and do not work, and if it were to work it's set to go off at 180* in the breast, which IMO is over done for a turkey breast.  I pull my turkeys off the cooker when the breast is between 165*-170* and the thigh is 180*.  I then loosely tent with aluminum foil, the internal temperature will continue to climb a couple degrees during this time.  If you plan to eat the bird that day, let it rest at least 20 minutes before slicing.  I've found the turkey is even better if you let it rest and cool, and then wrap it up tight and let it rest in the refridgerator overnight.  It kinda matures overnight and is even better the next day.


----------



## Captain Morgan

(Larry takes a breath)


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Whew


----------



## LarryWolfe

tommyspoon said:
			
		

> "Turkey Master" Larry sez:  _The only draw back I've found from cooking them low and slow is the skin turns out pretty chewy and not very palatable IMO._
> 
> I wonder if you could start the bird in the smoker and finish it off in an oven to crisp the skin.  Does this sound reasonable?  I'd like to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving this year, and I love me some crispy turkey skin!



Tommy, I guess you could. I haven't tried it, but I do know some folks just recently were talking about smoking a bird partially and then finishing in the deep fryer.  I haven't tried that method either, but I may try soon.  I normally don't eat the skin anyways, so it's not really a big deal for me.  If you try the oven method, tell us how it turned out.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Just cook the bird at a higher temp the whole time and you'll get great skin.  Well, I'm not sure if you'll get great skin if you brine, but perhaps you still do.  Poultry takes smoke so easily, *you really don't need to go low and slow*.  In fact, go easy on the smoke wood!  And use something mild and delicious like cherry or peach.



Hmmmmm, that sounds familiar????  Oh, that's right I STATED THAT IN MY PREVIOUS POST!  :vent:


----------



## ddog27

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry is the Turkey Smoking King. =D>
> Talk to him. :!:
> 
> He's an Ass  :-X , but you have to suffer for your ART.
> All kidding a side.  He can, and will help you. :!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee Finney thanks for the kind words.....I think?  #-o
> 
> Dog,
> I gotta lotta flack that last time I said you must brine a turkey, so I'm not gonna say you must brine a turkey for a good finished product.  What I will say though, is this.  "IMO" a brined turkey will come out very moist and will let you cook to a higher doneness (if you prefer) without drying out, than an unbrined turkey will.  Again, just my opinion.  Becareful when choosing your turkey if you decide to brine.  If it's a turkey that already contains a "solution", adjust the amount of salt you use in your brine.  If I use a turkey that has been injected and the sodium is less than 300mg, I'll use my standard brine recipe.  If it's more than 300mg, I'll adjust the amount of salt in my brine.
> 
> Another thing, there's two different ways people smoke turkeys.  Either over a medium high heat (275-325) or low and slow (225-250).  It's not necessary to cook a turkey low and slow, because it doesn't have the fat and the connective tissues other pieces of meat that you typically cook low and slow do.  However, I cook them low and slow because that's the way I like them.  The only draw back I've found from cooking them low and slow is the skin turns out pretty chewy and not very palatable IMO.
> 
> One more piece of advice, if you get a turkey with the "pop up timer", take it out of the bird before you cook it.  They're garbage and do not work, and if it were to work it's set to go off at 180* in the breast, which IMO is over done for a turkey breast.  I pull my turkeys off the cooker when the breast is between 165*-170* and the thigh is 180*.  I then loosely tent with aluminum foil, the internal temperature will continue to climb a couple degrees during this time.  If you plan to eat the bird that day, let it rest at least 20 minutes before slicing.  I've found the turkey is even better if you let it rest and cool, and then wrap it up tight and let it rest in the refridgerator overnight.  It kinda matures overnight and is even better the next day.
Click to expand...


I have some questions! do you have a brine recipe that you use? Do you wash the brine off when you are done brining or do you just dry the turkey? I have also seen others cover the turkey in olive or veg oil before they smoke it. Why is that?


----------



## ddog27

I found this recipe from Alton Brown.

Honey Brined Smoked Turkey Recipe courtesy Alton Brown, 2004 
Show:  Food Network Specials 
Episode:  All Star Thanksgiving  

1 gallon hot water 
1 pound kosher salt 
2 quarts vegetable broth 
1 pound honey 
1 (7-pound) bag of ice 
1 (15 to 20-pound) turkey, with giblets removed 
Vegetable oil, for rubbing turkey

Combine the hot water and the salt in a 54-quart cooler. Stir until the salt dissolves. Stir in the vegetable broth and the honey. Add the ice and stir. Place the turkey in the brine, breast side up, and cover with cooler lid.. Brine overnight, up to 12 hours. 
Remove the turkey from the brine and dry thoroughly. Rub the bird thoroughly with the vegetable oil. 

Heat the grill to 400 degrees F. 

Using a double thickness of heavy-duty aluminum foil, build a smoke bomb. Place a cup of hickory wood chips in the center of the foil and gather up the edges, making a small pouch. Leave the pouch open at the top. Set this directly on the charcoal or on the metal bar over the gas flame. Set the turkey over indirect heat, insert a probe thermometer into the thickest part of the breast meat, and set the alarm for 160 degrees F. Close the lid and cook for 1 hour. 

After 1 hour check the bird; if the skin is golden brown, cover with aluminum foil and continue cooking. Also, after 1 hour, replace wood chips with second cup. 

Once the bird reaches 160 degrees F, remove from grill, cover with aluminum foil, and allow to rest for 1 hour. Carve and serve.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Brine Recipe

*10-15lb Turkey*

2 gallons of cold water, plus a little extra to fully cover the bird
2 cups Kosher Salt
1 cup White Sugar

*16-20+ lb turkey*

3 gallons of cold water, plus a little extra to fully cover the bird
3 cups Kosher Salt
2 cups White Sugar

Mix water w/ salt and sugar until dissolved add any herbs or spices you like.  Let brine overnight, approx. 12 hours or longer.  

The oil is to help "golden" and "crisp" the skin.


----------



## ddog27

Larry,

Do you wash the brine off or just let the turkey dry?


----------



## LarryWolfe

ddog27 said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> Do you wash the brine off or just let the turkey dry?



I pat it dry with some paper towels, that's it.


----------



## Finney

When do you FOIL it?  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> When do you FOIL it?  8-[



Right before it goes into the brine!  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan

wouldn't help...I think that's how he got that way in the first place. :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Here's a turkey breast and whole turkey.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Susan Z said:
			
		

> They look so good!  I can't believe that beautiful skin could be inedible.



The skin tastes great, it's just got the texture of rubber.  I guess it's like Smoked Turkey Skin Bubblegum!  8-[


----------



## Shawn White

I've done brined and not brined poultry, I agree with Larry, I think brining makes it more tender and juicy and TexLaw pointed out the way it slices nice. Try a plain brine and a flavoured brine. I use one with apple juice, oranges, garlic, ginger, bay leaves ... etc

Cherry or Maple are very nice with poultry ... like Susan said, go easy on the smoke at first, especially if the bird is for others ... it doesn't take much with poultry

don't tie the wings and legs up tight to the body, sorta let it hang out ... helps prevent uncooked meat in the joint creases

I did a large bird (28.5 lbs) vertically in my WSM and I didn't like the way it turned out ... horizontal is better for big birds IMHO ... cook breast up, perhaps rotate and flip to breast down for the last 30 - 60 minutes ... seems to help cook the bird more evenly throughout

I like to buy fresh free range birds when I can get them ... I can't defend it but I just think they taste better and are more juicy than birds that have been clunking around the freezer for years ... 

rest meat covered in foil is nice, but IF you had ANY crispy skin before you won't after ... your call


----------



## LarryWolfe

TexLaw said:
			
		

> You can put the turkey in a very hot oven (or under the broiler) for a few minutes to crisp up the skin.  You have to watch out that you don't overcook it, though.  *Honestly, I never expected much out of the skin on a smoked turkey, so I don't worry about it*.
> 
> I also just pat dry after taking out of thr brine.  I've never put a bird in the fridge to form a pellicle, but I've been quite happy with the amount of smoke I get.
> 
> 
> TL



I agree Tex!



			
				Shawn White said:
			
		

> I've done brined and not brined poultry, I agree with Larry, I think brining makes it more tender and juicy and TexLaw pointed out the way it slices nice. Try a plain brine and a flavoured brine. I use one with apple juice, oranges, garlic, ginger, bay leaves ... etc
> 
> Cherry or Maple are very nice with poultry ... like Susan said, go easy on the smoke at first, especially if the bird is for others ... it doesn't take much with poultry
> 
> *don't tie the wings and legs up tight to the body, sorta let it hang out ... helps prevent uncooked meat in the joint creases*
> I did a large bird (28.5 lbs) vertically in my WSM and I didn't like the way it turned out ... horizontal is better for big birds IMHO ... cook breast up, perhaps rotate and flip to breast down for the last 30 - 60 minutes ... seems to help cook the bird more evenly throughout
> 
> I like to buy fresh free range birds when I can get them ... I can't defend it but I just think they taste better and are more juicy than birds that have been clunking around the freezer for years ...
> 
> *rest meat covered in foil is nice, but IF you had ANY crispy skin before you won't after ... your call*



Great points Shawn!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Bryan S said:
			
		

> I like to do mine in an Apple honey brine. They come out really good.



I was ripped off !
Bryan, you uploaded thumbnails !


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Ok then.  :grin:
MMmmmmm. Cherry?


----------



## ScottyDaQ

I love the red color that cherry gives...not to mention the flavor....mild yet, very distinctive.


----------



## The Missing Link

Bryan s Could you pass long the apple honey brine recipe? I like to know where I could get some cherry wood at?

Thanks,
Missing LInk.


----------



## The Missing Link

bryan thanks.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Raine said:
			
		

> This is how we do ours.  We start with a frozen turkey, don't brine it as it will be packed in a solution. The percentage of solution varies from brand to brand.
> 
> *We use the pop-up timers that come with the bird, and if it doesn't have one, we keep extras.  We have done anywhere from 12-40 turkeys a year (at thanksgiving) for the last 8-10 years and have never had a pop-up timer to fail.*
> 
> We cook them at about 240° 4-5 hours (when the timer pops).
> 
> We rub them with oil at the start and about half way though.  They come out like this.



You know, it's really nice to have everything I say to be contradicted, by the same person ALL THE TIME!  Ya'll should listen to the advice Raine is giving.  Obviously they buy "special" turkey's with the foolproof timers that never fail and their turkeys don't need to be brined and come out so juicy you need a bib to eat them, guaranteed EVERYTIME.  Next thing you know, they'll have turkeys that cook themselves.  "I've never had a pop up timer that's worked on a "smoked" turkey" and have heard the same from many other folks who smoke turkeys on a regular occassion.  But hey, I don't cook nearly as many "perfect" turkeys as Raine does.  I'm just some schmuck cooking on a backyard cooker and they have a big pit, trophys, bragging rights etc., so it's obvious who you should be taking advice from.   

I tried to word my post as to not to start a huge discussion/disagreement about this again and stated in my post everything was my opinion.  But some people, just need to let everyone know how good they think they are.  Whatever.  Don't brine your turkeys and you should rely on the pop-up timer, they work guaranteed!


----------



## Shawn White

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You know, it's really nice to have everything I say to be contradicted, by the same person ALL THE TIME!  Ya'll should listen to the advice Raine is giving.  Obviously they buy "special" turkey's with the foolproof timers that never fail and their turkeys don't need to be brined and come out so juicy you need a bib to eat them, guaranteed EVERYTIME.  Next thing you know, they'll have turkeys that cook themselves.  "I've never had a pop up timer that's worked on a "smoked" turkey" and have heard the same from many other folks who smoke turkeys on a regular occassion.  But hey, I don't cook nearly as many "perfect" turkeys as Raine does.  I'm just some schmuck cooking on a backyard cooker and they have a big pit, trophys, bragging rights etc., so it's obvious who you should be taking advice from.
> 
> I tried to word my post as to not to start a huge discussion/disagreement about this again and stated in my post everything was my opinion.  But some people, just need to let everyone know how good they think they are.  Whatever.  Don't brine your turkeys and you should rely on the pop-up timer, they work guaranteed!




obviously there is more than one way to cook a turkey ... no different than foil/no foil ... lump/briquettes ... sand/water

I prefer fresh turkeys and I said so, but I don't take exception to Raine stating she uses frozen ...

Darren asked for advice on turkeys, nothing wrong with seeing different, even conflicting methods ... he can make up his own mind how he wants to do things.

Let's all play nice with the other kids now :ghug:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Shawn White said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":33ymkx43]
> You know, it's really nice to have everything I say to be contradicted, by the same person ALL THE TIME!  Ya'll should listen to the advice Raine is giving.  Obviously they buy "special" turkey's with the foolproof timers that never fail and their turkeys don't need to be brined and come out so juicy you need a bib to eat them, guaranteed EVERYTIME.  Next thing you know, they'll have turkeys that cook themselves.  "I've never had a pop up timer that's worked on a "smoked" turkey" and have heard the same from many other folks who smoke turkeys on a regular occassion.  But hey, I don't cook nearly as many "perfect" turkeys as Raine does.  I'm just some schmuck cooking on a backyard cooker and they have a big pit, trophys, bragging rights etc., so it's obvious who you should be taking advice from.
> 
> I tried to word my post as to not to start a huge discussion/disagreement about this again and stated in my post everything was my opinion.  But some people, just need to let everyone know how good they think they are.  Whatever.  Don't brine your turkeys and you should rely on the pop-up timer, they work guaranteed!




obviously there is more than one way to cook a turkey ... no different than foil/no foil ... lump/briquettes ... sand/water

I prefer fresh turkeys and I said so, but I don't take exception to Raine stating she uses frozen ...

Darren asked for advice on turkeys, nothing wrong with seeing different, even conflicting methods ... he can make up his own mind how he wants to do things.

Let's all play nice with the other kids now :ghug:[/quote:33ymkx43]

Shawn, this has happened on several occassions before, not just now.  I don't have a problem with things being done differently as a matter of fact I love listening and trying other peoples way of doing things to see if I can improve what I am doing.  The problem I have is a certain individual contradicting my posts on a routine basis.  For someone to specifically nit pick specific things I stated I prefer over and over, time and time again is simply ridiculous.  I told Darren as I did someone else awhile back the way I do turkeys and this happened then too.  My way is not the right way nor is it the wrong way, it's my way.  So for another member of this board to come out and say it's not necessary to do this or that, or to say something works when I said it didn't is just ludicrous.  When I make a post it is my OPINION, so why would someone deliberatly come out and say I am wrong??????????????????????????????


----------



## john pen

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Heck. last year everyone was totally drunk by time it came off!



Susan, Now thats the sign of a successful party !!!!


----------



## Jack W.

Here's an interesting idea.  The Smo-Fried Turkey   

I take an unpumped turkey and brine it over night in O'Riley's Brine.  Cover it with Tony's seasoning and let it sit overnight.  Smoke with something mild like pecan for about 3 or 4 hours at around 275- 300.  At 120-140* remove it from the smoker and drop it in 365* peanut oil to finish it off.  The best of both worlds.  Last year I did about 200 of them at Thanksgiving.  Tasty stuff Maynard!  Watch the drop, there is plenty of juice comming out of the bird.  For an interesting twists, inject with equal portions of hot sauce, white grape juice and butter.  Change the hot sauce to change the profile.  Jalapeno is pretty good.   If you inject there is no need to brine.   If you buy a pumped turkey there is no need to brine.  It already is.  If you do cut back on the salt.  You can however, inject a previously pumped turkey with no apparent side effects.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Jack W.

Raine said:
			
		

> I've Wendy and those guys talk about a smo-fried turkey, but have never eaten one.
> 
> Hey Jack, think it might work for Anything Butt?



Tried it.  Bombed worse than the great hot dog fiasco at the Joe.  I really didn't think they were next to last place.  

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe

BFD, that right there is one beautiful turkey!!! Great job!!


----------



## ddog27

Raine said:
			
		

> This is how we do ours.  We start with a frozen turkey, don't brine it as it will be packed in a solution. The percentage of solution varies from brand to brand.
> 
> We use the pop-up timers that come with the bird, and if it doesn't have one, we keep extras.  We have done anywhere from 12-40 turkeys a year (at thanksgiving) for the last 8-10 years and have never had a pop-up timer to fail.
> 
> We cook them at about 240° 4-5 hours (when the timer pops).
> 
> We rub them with oil at the start and about half way though.  They come out like this.



Raine,

You start with a frozen turkey??? I thought that was a big no-no! Is there a reason you do it that way? Do you put any rub on them or just oil?


----------



## LarryWolfe

1044 said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... So for another member of this board to come out and say it's not necessary to do this or that, or to say something works when I said it didn't is just ludicrous.  When I make a post it is my OPINION, so why would someone deliberatly come out and say I am wrong??????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, chill, dude. You are telling what works for you, Raine is telling what works for her. The two are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> I've cooked a couple of turkeys that have the pop ups. I also used my Polders. The pop ups popped at the temp they were set for. YMMV.
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2t5pano9]...to say something works when I said it didn't is just ludicrous.
Click to expand...



Does this mean if you say something doesn't work...it doesn't...for anyone? Or does this mean it doesn't work for you? My oldest son used to say, "XYZ can't be done," after trying to do something I asked him to do, and failing therein. He would stand me down that it could not be done. I would reply, "Don't say it can't be done. Say 'I can't do it'. I've done it, it has been done."

He finally learned not to make that statement.

But, to answer your question, no, it is not ludicrous if she has done it. It is ludicrous of you to think your experience and word is infallible.

It would appear, from evidence rather than opinion, *Raine is successful in doing what you say can't be done.*
As you say, why would you say something can't be done when someone is doing it, over and over and over again?[/quote:2t5pano9]

Okay GENIUS.........show me where I said Raines method couldn't be done and/or didn't work???  I also said from my experiences with the pop up timers was that they didn't work when smoking turkeys and they were also set to go off at 180* which AGAIN IMO, it over done for a turkey breast AGAIN IF YOU DON'T SEE IT NOW IT IS MY OPINION!!!  GET IT???  I never once knocked what Raine was doing, did I?  I never ONCE said her method did not work!!  DID I?? SHOW ME WHERE I SAID HER METHOD WAS WRONG OR DIDN'T WORK?????  The only thing I said I had a problem with was everytime I posted something about brining, she would say it's not necessary and that's her opinion.  I made the mistake with a bad choice of words saying "you must brine" one time, when I should've have said "I prefer to brine".  But again, I never said her's or anyone elses method was wrong or it couldn't be done.  So next time before you make a post and try to make me look stupid, read the post and understand what you are reading.  One more thing, don't tell me to chill, okay?  I'm not some punk from up the street, I'm a grown man, get it?

Think I've found a place for my turkey bones!


----------



## Finney

What's all this hubbub about brining or not brining?
Throw the damn turkey in some hot oil and forget it. 
*FRIED TURKEY IS BETTER!*    I said it, and I don't care who disagrees.
And I not taking it back either.  So there.  :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt: 









_actually I like both just fine...  make mine brined_   :happyd:


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm also a fryer....got a great rub recipe if anyone wants it.  Ido not brine before frying.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Ok here's my take on it. Buy a pumped bird that has a pop up timer and brine the Hell out of it. Fill the cavity up with some smoke wood i'm thinking cherry and then put some rub on the outside of the bird. Wrap it up really good in some foil and drop it in some 375 degree peanut oil. You wind up with a double pumped, smoked, foiled, deep fried bird. All bases covered and everyone can go home happy.  :eep:



 :faint:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Raine said:
			
		

> And what I replied back was the way we do it, our opinion, what has been successful for us. Where did I ever say you were wrong, or our way was the only way?  Why did you get your panties all in a wad because I responded to any post about brining?
> 
> If someone makes a post about something, I am most likely gonna respond to it, with what we have experienced, good or bad.  Our expirence is often the opposite of other folks.  You share yours and we share ours, just because they differ, why get your dander up? If you can post your opinions, successes, failures, experiences, then why can't someone else?
> 
> I'm not gonna lie about hat works for us or our experiences just to contradict somebody.



 :ack: OMG where did that come from???  Nobody called you a liar and I didn't disagree with your methods.  *You* said in one of my original posts "that brining a frozen bird was a waste of time because it was already brined".  So who is arguing with someones method???  YOU!  EVERYTIME I mentioned brining you said it wasn't necessary stating the birds were already brined, EVERYTIME.  I GOT YOUR POINT/OPINION!  Geez, you win!  You've had the last word, I'm done!  Add this to your wall of trophies!


----------



## ddog27

Raine said:
			
		

> Raine,
> 
> You start with a frozen turkey??? I thought that was a big no-no! Is there a reason you do it that way? Do you put any rub on them or just oil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Brian prefers to cook a frozen turkey vs a fresh one.  Most frozen turkeys come packed in a solution(brine) anywhere from about 2% to 12%.  Just check the label for the amount.
> 
> We rub a little oil on them at the start, and then again about half way through.
> 
> Pop-up timers come in different  colors for different temps.
> 
> http://www.volkenterprises.com/products/popuptimerspecs.html
Click to expand...


I guess I should clarify my question. Do you thaw out the turkey before you put it on the smoker? Or is it still frozen when you place it on the smoker?


----------



## jminion1

A solution added or brined bird are basicly the same thing. The major difference is the brined bird you decide what other spices will be added.  Having a producer adding a salt water solution or doing it your self will give you similar results when it comes to moisture retention.
Jim


----------



## ScottyDaQ

What's a turkey?


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Oh yeah... 
 :pop: 

Hheheee

Sorry. That was  fftop:


----------



## Uncle Al

This whole thread is a turkey!!!!!!


----------



## Finney

One fish, two fish...

Red fish, blue fish...   8-[


----------



## Bruce B

Boy, I go away for one weekend and look what happens.  :bbbat:


----------



## LarryWolfe

I'm cooking turkey breasts this weekend anyone got any advice on brining??? How do I measure the temp?  Pop up timers?


----------



## Jack W.

:pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop: 

Jack


----------



## Guest

The apple juice/honey brine here is fantasti*K* ! !

http://www.wbhays.com/BBQ/Turkey_Breast ... /index.htm


----------



## LarryWolfe

But is it really necessary to brine?  Huh?  Huh?  Do you brine the turkey while it's still in the plastic?


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> But is it really necessary to brine?  Huh?  Huh?  *Do you brine the turkey while it's still in the plastic?*


And here I thought you were serious about wanting to brine... #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":25ej0o98]But is it really necessary to brine?  Huh?  Huh?  *Do you brine the turkey while it's still in the plastic?*


And here I thought you were serious about wanting to brine... #-o[/quote:25ej0o98]

Oh yeah, like I gotta be persuaded to brine???  How long have you known me???  I was trying to make a funny and re-kindle this post since turkey season is coming up soon!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

>



Okay you are forgiven! Must be the "Old Timer's" kicking in!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apple juice/honey brine here is fantasti*K* ! !
> 
> http://www.wbhays.com/BBQ/Turkey_Breast ... /index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Joker,
> I like the link, but can't tell if the guy was using a water pan or not and if so, what was in it.  Do you know?
> 
> Smoketurkey
Click to expand...


SH, that was Bill's turkey.  He uses a guru, so the water pan was empty except for some foil.


----------



## Guest

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apple juice/honey brine here is fantasti*K* ! !
> 
> http://www.wbhays.com/BBQ/Turkey_Breast ... /index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Joker,
> I like the link, but can't tell if the guy was using a water pan or not and if so, what was in it.  Do you know?
> 
> Smoketurkey
Click to expand...

It was me.    And under the turkey, you can see foil that was over the water pan.  In the pan were loosely crumpled balls of foil (4 of them I think) 'cause I use the BBQ Guru.


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Smokehouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joker":2ck8dfqg]The apple juice/honey brine here is fantasti[b]K[/b] ! !
> 
> [url="http://www.wbhays.com/BBQ/Turkey_Breast_Trial_Cook_Thanksgiving_2004/index.htm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wbhays.com/BBQ/Turkey_Breast ... /index.htm[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Joker,
> I like the link, but can't tell if the guy was using a water pan or not and if so, what was in it.  Do you know?
> 
> Smoketurkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SH, that was Bill's turkey.  He uses a guru, so the water pan was empty except for some foil.[/quote:2ck8dfqg]
> Thanks Larry...
Click to expand...


----------



## LarryWolfe

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...It was me.    And under the turkey, you can see foil that was over the water pan.  In the pan were loosely crumpled balls of foil (4 of them I think) 'cause I use the BBQ Guru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess with a guru, you don't need a heat sink like sand and the moisture from water is not a whole lot.  And the balls of foil.  Let me guess - they support the cover of foil to keep the pan clean.  Right?
> 
> SH
Click to expand...


SH, 
     The balls of foil are the heat sink for the guru.


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Smokehouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="The Joker":1xx4btj1]...It was me.    And under the turkey, you can see foil that was over the water pan.  In the pan were loosely crumpled balls of foil (4 of them I think) 'cause I use the BBQ Guru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess with a guru, you don't need a heat sink like sand and the moisture from water is not a whole lot.  And the balls of foil.  Let me guess - they support the cover of foil to keep the pan clean.  Right?
> 
> SH
Click to expand...


SH, 
*The balls of foil are the heat sink for the guru*.[/quote:1xx4btj1]
Not true ~ It's there to help deflect the heat from radiating from the water pan.  They do support the foil though.  The newer way that the folks at the BBQ Guru are promoting is to ball up several sheets of foil and then open back up into sheets but leaving it crinkled and laying those sheets in the water pan on top of one another, then the grease catching foil over top of those.  I think some people were balling the foil up too much and heat was radiating through the gaps between the foil balls...I just form them to take up all the space and it works great for me.  You gonna get one?  [-o<


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2eogx4x5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokehouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="The Joker":2eogx4x5]...It was me.    And under the turkey, you can see foil that was over the water pan.  In the pan were loosely crumpled balls of foil (4 of them I think) 'cause I use the BBQ Guru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess with a guru, you don't need a heat sink like sand and the moisture from water is not a whole lot.  And the balls of foil.  Let me guess - they support the cover of foil to keep the pan clean.  Right?
> 
> SH
Click to expand...


SH, 
*The balls of foil are the heat sink for the guru*.[/quote:2eogx4x5]
*Not true* ~ It's there to help deflect the heat from radiating from the water pan.  They do support the foil though.  The newer way that the folks at the BBQ Guru are promoting is to ball up several sheets of foil and then open back up into sheets but leaving it crinkled and laying those sheets in the water pan on top of one another, then the grease catching foil over top of those.  I think some people were balling the foil up too much and heat was radiating through the gaps between the foil balls...I just form them to take up all the space and it works great for me.  You gonna get one?  [-o<[/quote:2eogx4x5]

Whatever Billy!!  What a crock of crap!  Heat sink, heat deflector, whatever!  If you don't us a Guru you don't have to worry about whether it's a heat sink or heat deflector.  Sand is sand and water is water with or without the guru. <---That makes about as much sense as (it is or isn't a heat sink)  

JHC  This baffles me, we are making BBQ.  Some people use electronics "Guru", some don't!!  Some inject "ABC", some inject "XYZ".  I don't get it???  People are spending more time, effort and money trying to make the perfect  BBQ.  Isn't the point of making BBQ supposed to be (you take a cheap piece of meat and make it into something good)??  It's not supposed to be you buy a cheap piece of meat, then you spend $X,000.00 to make it tender, moist and taste good!  IMHO that takes everything away from what you are doing, making BBQ.  I know this will offend or piss people off, but hey that's what I do best.  If you have to use electronics or inject your piece of meat with some "Fab Schmab Crap" in order to make a quality product or to beat the guy next to you in a comp that is using a plain piece of meat and tending his fire then you suck! If you are using something to tend your fire (Guru) or something that is manufactured to help you turn out a better finished product (Fab B or whatever) then that is no different than these POS athletes using steriods!  It's cheating whether it's in the rules or not!  What gratification do you get when you win a ribbon or serve your product when you say, "here's the BBQ that I injected with some manufactured crap and then set my Guru to cook it for me??  That's the bottom line IMHO.


----------



## DaleP

Thats exactly why I dont have a gator. Too easy. :razz:


----------



## Guest

DaleP said:
			
		

> Thats exactly why I dont have a gator. Too easy. :razz:


It's all a conspiracy.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Huh?  Obviously replies from two cheaters!


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Huh?  Obviously replies from two cheaters!


What the hell got your panties all wadded up???


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":brkfk4bv]Huh?  Obviously replies from two cheaters!


What the hell got your panties all wadded up???[/quote:brkfk4bv]

Nothing! 8-[


----------



## Bruce B

The Joker said:
			
		

> Larry and Outhouse, the General BBQ Forum is a place where discussion is suppose to be genuine.  I will be more than happy to entertain you assholes in the appropriate forums ( at my leisure, of course ).  And for the BOSS to shadow this discussion all evening and do nothing is *appauling* to me. (New word I learned from Bruce the other night...) It's all a conspiracy! LOL!



Don't drag me into your little girly fights. The word I used the other night was
*appalled* get yourself a spell-check.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Thank you all for your insight on this thread...


----------

